# Stupidest way to get thrown out of a hotel



## Flareth (Jun 25, 2009)

This was a great game when a forum I frequented was still thriving.

What you do is come up with the stupidest way to get kicked out of a hotel. Example: 
"Break all the lightbulbs. In every room." 


Take the toaster in the breakfast area and try to make it into a visor. :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 25, 2009)

The game in question was made by me when I was still young and stupid, but it still holds a very special place in my heart. <3

You run up to every conversation you see and you yell "MANSEX!"

 "Hey, did you hear that Ricki broke up with-"
 "MANSEX!"
 "..."


----------



## see ya (Jun 25, 2009)

Bring an Easy-Bake oven into the elevator and spend hours making tiny cakes, even if they begin to pile up on the floor. Hiss at anyone who asks for one.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 25, 2009)

Make a ridiculously long cloak from stitching together all the hotel room's towels, and run around wearing nothing but that and your favorite birthday suit.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 25, 2009)

Pour water into everyone's beds while they're asleep.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 25, 2009)

This.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 25, 2009)

Pee into the laundry chute.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2009)

Pee on the rug.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 27, 2009)

Unplug the TV and pretend it's broken then complain to the manager. When he eventualy comes down to look around (assuming you already didn't get thrown out for being a jack-ars to the staff) stand between him and the plug so he wont be able to see it.
Once the manager says something like "Well, I can't find the problem. I'm gonna call a TV repairman." Go into a giant fit about how you hate repairman. Throw stuff, break things, be a monster untill hotel staff has to drag you out kicking and screaming.
AND THEN  YOU BREAK FREE, TACKLE WHOMEVER IS CLOSEST TO YOU, AND RUN AWAY LAUGHING MADLY. O_O


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 27, 2009)

do what i did, make a fort out of beds >.>


----------



## Astral (Jun 27, 2009)

I dunno if you could actually do this (I mean, what hotel lets you bring in scissors and a power drill?), but it'd be pretty fun. :D

Anyways, cut random holes into the carpeted floor of your room, so you can see the actual flooring underneath. Then, use a power drill (or something else; a hammer and a rather large screwdriver would work just as well) to drill holes into the floor and walls. You may spy on the corresponding rooms whenever you like. You may also say strange things through the holes and see if they notice that it's coming from you. 

At midnight, drape string (with a decently large knot at the bottom) through the holes, and then thread Froot Loops on. In the morning, tell the front desk that you "have lost your cereal necklaces". 

Alternatively, encrypt a message with the drilled holes by spelling something out. My personal favorite is "I wish I was an Oscar Meyer Wiener", but that usually takes me all day. Write what you like.

Also, be sure you checked in under your father's name.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

Have the manager toss you out the window.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 1, 2009)

Stand at the door and kick everyone who comes in.


----------



## Articuno (Jul 2, 2009)

Shock the receptionist with your pet Zapdos.


----------



## Eeveelution (Jul 2, 2009)

(Astral, did you actually do that stuff!?)
Put a sign in the elevator saying "You must be [insert your height here], have [insert your hair color and hair length or style here], [insert your skin color here], [insert your exact outfit here] and [insert your eye colors here] to enter. Otherwise TAKE THE STAIRS TO THE ELEVATOR ON FLOOR 42!"


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 2, 2009)

Mix the nuts.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 2, 2009)

haha DragonClaw.

i actually did this.

use the hottub to make Kool-Aid 

:3

i also once bought all the glowsticks i could find, activated them all (so much crunching >.<)

and threw them in the pool.

OMFG it looked radioactive (and probably was!) :3


----------



## Astral (Jul 3, 2009)

Eeveelution said:


> (Astral, did you actually do that stuff!?)


That's a secret. 

<(^^,)>


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 3, 2009)

oh just this weekend i was at a hotel for my mom's cousin's wedding :3

and guess what i diiiiiiiiiiid!

haha, i took the beds and moved them to the other side of the room
then me and my two cousins super glued a desk to the ceiling (no joke, we had to hold it there for like 45 minutes!)
then we put the t.v. on the floor under it.

THEN (there was a safe) and somehow my sister figured out the code (wtf)
and we filled it with random things
then i changed the code (i didnt know what i changed it to (naughty naughty boy)
roflcopter


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 4, 2009)

Feng shui your room. And everyone else's room. And every room you come across. If something is too big, burn it.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 4, 2009)

okay...BURNINGis a liiiiiitle bit too much.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, hopefully no one would actually be stupid enought to do this stuff.....

Act like a dog in the lobby. Bark at anyone who passes by or enters, chase after rolling baggage, and steal everyone's left shoe.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 6, 2009)

Haha, or do this (i actually did) buy alot of monster (the drink) and drink them all (we drank 3 each then just moved them to waterbottles and whatnot) and then either pile them in the bathtub, OR make a wall on the top of the stairs (we did this) and its funny when people dont notice it and walk right through it. They should pay attention when they startt walking down stairs, they might fall! ((the hotel staff didn't get mad cause "we were teaching people a valuble lesson)) (((i also think we saved them some insurance money :DD)))


----------



## Articuno (Jul 9, 2009)

Use the trashcan as a toilet and the toilet as a trashcan.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 9, 2009)

Press the help desk dinging button infinite times.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 10, 2009)

steal the desk bell and any thing else off the desk that will fit in your pockets


----------



## Skylands (Jul 10, 2009)

Jump in the pool after you came back from a mud bath.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 11, 2009)

pants the help desk guy and the guests (i dunno, u said STUPID)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 11, 2009)

tape pictures of the first george bush all over the hotel!!!!!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Crap on the rug in your room and say it was the guy next door.

Bring in a karaoke and record yourself singing badly, and play that 24/7.

Kill someone and put their body in the pool.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 17, 2009)

Empty your room into the corridor.

Empty other people's rooms into the corridor.

Pretend to be another guest who is locked out and get into their room. Hide and jump out when they enter and yell 'surprise'.

Pretend to be another guest who is locked out and get into their room. Coat their room in toilet paper, put cling film over the toilet and fill the room with millions of little paper balls.

If the lifts do not have an operator, set yourself up as one, and charge extortionate fees from the other guests.

Take a teddy bear and demand it receives it's own room.

Post a sign saying [celebrity's name]'s room your door, and when people knock complain. Remove the sign if the hotel staff come along and repeat.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

Yell in the hallways why people are sleeping.


----------

